# Pretty Cool "deko Disc" For Wheelsets



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2016)

I know the guy that does these. He can do them for $89 shipped per set for CABE members.  

http://dekodiscs.com/gallery/

He's doing a couple custom ones for me.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2016)

what are they made out of? (constructed of)


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 11, 2016)

Those are sweet! I already have Moon Discs for my Bluebird, damn!


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 11, 2016)

I can see running those on a custom or rat bike but I would not put those on my original prewar's 

But that's just me


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2016)

Can he make up some Colson discs?



pic by schwinn499


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2016)

They are plastic/vinyl and printed on the back side.  4 disc in a set and include the hardware


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes Mike, he can.

Here's a link and his name is Nate

http://dekodiscs.com/contact/


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Yes Mike, he can.
> 
> Here's a link and his name is Nate
> 
> http://dekodiscs.com/contact/




I was kidding


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I was kidding



I think Colson discs would look really 'neat' on your bike, Mike!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2016)

Here's a set for Veterans Day


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> I can see running those on a custom or rat bike but I would not put those on my original prewar's
> 
> But that's just me




I agree, perfect for the Ratrod bikes.  I have the Bombs away for special USA holidays and I'm going to roll the Rollies for a change of pace.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 11, 2016)

That looks cool. I'd hang those on my garage wall.


----------



## DekoDiscs (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello all you CABE members. Thank you for having a look at our fun product. Yes, just like Robertriley has mentioned we will give members a discount for a set of four Deko Discs. $89 shipped in the US ! (must be a design I have on file)  I may be able to modify colors a little. Please ask if you have any questions.

Please either pm me or send me a e-mail and I can generate a PayPal invoice for the discs. I have the web guy working on a coupon code for ordering online but for now just let me know. 

These are a fun way to add character to your bike and be noticed.  Don't forget about the wife as well...

I need to mention these only fit the 26" tire/rim combos.  For reference the outside diameter of the discs is 21-1/8"

Thanks again everyone
Nate Wise / Deko Discs
dekodiscs@gmail.com
801 566-7149


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I was kidding




Colson ride?? Coolest guy there with these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 17, 2016)

A stainless look would be kool,like moon discs.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 17, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> A stainless look would be kool,like moon discs.



I'm getting a set like that.  I'll shoot you a photo when I do.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 17, 2016)

Love the look of these. Especially the custom Rollies. Look amazing on that bike. Watched the installation vid and have to say that i like how it all works out. Nice and easy and no concern with your wheels taking any sort of damage after long term use. Once I am done with my CT, I will be ordering a set for the rear wheel. I am hoping that there is a chance to have a set for the front 20 made. Would love for matches with something custom themed to the bikes theme.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 18, 2016)

I haven't talked to the owner for a while.  I think he's doing good with them on Ratrod bikes.  I'd like to have 24's for my muscle bikes but I thing the demand would be small.


----------

